

Show HN: new feature for searching and brainstorming domain names outside of .coms - panabee
http://www.panabee.com/name-generator?domain-name=cool+picture

======
panabee
Domain suggestions are usually oriented around .com for obvious reasons.

But most good .coms are taken, many new TLDs are coming, and more people only
need domains in their home country.

So we built a feature focused on domain names outside of .com: TLDs like
.co.uk, .de, .in, and all the new ones coming online soon.

Search at [http://www.panabee.com](http://www.panabee.com) with the desired
TLD in the query like mobile.co or mobile.me. All suggestions and searches
will get oriented around that TLD instead of .com.

No, we don't steal domain names. FAQ: [http://www.panabee.com/domain-name-
search/panabee#domain_nam...](http://www.panabee.com/domain-name-
search/panabee#domain_name_theft)

Note: some TLD searches are slow since the feature is in beta. If there's
interest, we can accelerate searches in the future.

